# Help me choose



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you guys think this makes Aspen look girly?

Gothic - Black-Asian Silk Dog Collars


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Honestly? I think it's a bit feminine, but not terribly so. 

I think either gender COULD pull it off, but I picture it on a female easier.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

^^^^ ditto


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, it could go either way. But mostly to the lady side. :wink: Especially if you bedazzle it with Swarovski's. :biggrin:

Weird little tidbit: My Polish husband insists that Ania wear a collar with red on it because their is a superstition that wearing red prevents someone from putting a curse on you. Strange, but he never insists that I wear red..... :frown:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a gorgeous collar! So pretty, but maybe a little on the girlie side. :biggrin:
There are so many to choose from! I really like the one with the flames. I think I will order that next for Duncan! :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Where is there one with flames?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Never mind I see it. I wish it were black though...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

This one looks less feminine and has black: 2" Elizabethan-Geometric Collars

I also like:
Brocade Flakes-Christmas/Winter Holidays (this would look great on Aspen!)
Heady Graffitti - Black-Geometric Collars
Dragonflies - Black and Gold-Winged Collars


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> ^^^Never mind I see it. I wish it were black though...



There's the yellow/orange flames and then the blue flames. Both are pretty cool. Still trying to make up your mind??? :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> There's the yellow/orange flames and then the blue flames. Both are pretty cool. Still trying to make up your mind??? :biggrin:


I can't choose, they are so beautiful LOL!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> I can't choose, they are so beautiful LOL!!!


I know! :biggrin: I could sit and just look and look. Too hard to decide.....maybe you need one of each! Haha. :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^I just wish I had a boutique near me like this. I would go there and take Aspen and put the collars on him, one by one. That would be so much easier... :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> ^^^I just wish I had a boutique near me like this. I would go there and take Aspen and put the collars on him, one by one. That would be so much easier... :tongue:


I think I must be a total dog nerd, but that sounds like fun to me! :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I also think it's a touch on the girly side. It's just that it's kinda a flowery pattern on it, and all. haha.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Girly? Not really. I just cringe at $33 for a thing that goes around his neck, when Lupine makes great looking collars for 1/3rd the price.
I guess if it's worth it to you it's worth it though.




malluver1005 said:


> Do you guys think this makes Aspen look girly?
> 
> Gothic - Black-Asian Silk Dog Collars


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just checked out Lupine dog collars. Yes, they are very nice but (IMO) they just don't have the same workmanship and love put into them. 

At 2houndsdesign they make each collar by hand, and you can tell. I feel that they are a step or two above the type of collars you can get at a pet store. And the HUGE selling point for me is that they donate to fundraisers and charities often. The two collars that I purchased are VERY special to me. A percentage of each collar bought was donated to a research group that works on finding a cure for osteosarcoma (bone cancer) which is what my Rottie died from.

Just like dog food, I don't mind spending a bit more when it goes to a reliable company. Same with these collars. It's worth it, imo. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We love these collars, and glad to have shared the site with the members here. I wont buy collars from any other place but here, I have nothing but good things to say about 2Hounds. We buy the girls new collars every 6 months or so just because its so hard to decide on which ones we like, it takes a few weeks for us to come down to a decision. 

I will say that the Asian silk collars are not as hardy as some of the others. The silk tends to snag on things, and if you have a dog that itches a lot I wouldn't get a silk one.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

StdPoo Dad said:


> Girly? Not really. I just cringe at $33 for a thing that goes around his neck, when Lupine makes great looking collars for 1/3rd the price.
> I guess if it's worth it to you it's worth it though.


I honestly haven't seen a collar that can come close to the quality of 2HD. Their workmanship and quality exceeds anything we've ever seen. 

I'm VERY happy to pay $30-40 for one of their collars.

I checked out Lupine collars and didn't see anything special. I've never been a fan of stitched webbing collars anyways. Also looks like they only make up to 1 inch collars and we get 2 inch collars for all of our girls...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> I honestly haven't seen a collar that can come close to the quality of 2HD. Their workmanship and quality exceeds anything we've ever seen.


I totally agree. Once you hold one in your hand there is just no comparison to anything else.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

What do you guys think of these two?

Dragon - Black-Asian Silk Dog Collars

Dragon - Navy-Asian Silk Dog Collars


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I've always liked that design :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the Navy/Dragon one would compliment his colors more, but I like them both!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I think the Navy/Dragon one would compliment his colors more


I think so too.



> but I like them both!


Yeah, this is gonna be tough!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I like the Navy one too....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Make it easy and get them both :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG!! I guess I will be able to take Aspen in to try some collars. I just found out there is a store about 15 minutes from me!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do they sell 2HD collars?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, here is the page...

The company has two websites/names, but they are the same collars...

*http://www.2HoundsDesign.com
http://www.WigglesWagsWhiskers.com
*
This is to see if there's a store near you...

*Where to Buy - Wiggles Wags & Whiskers*


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I like the dragon black Asian silk one looks really nice, as long as it doesn't blend in too much! I know my one daughter bought at the coach outlet store a green not dark but green colored collar for our ori pei and she thought it might look to girly because it wasn't a dark green color and she got it for really cheap less than 20 dollars for a leather coach one and it really doesn't look girly at all! I just know my one oldest son always says when he wears a pink shirt Don't worry I'm secure in my manhood:biggrin: LOL so whatever you pick will be great for your GUY dog!


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the original link Danemama!

I got hooked as well :biggrin: And just placed an order for this. I couldn't get over that one although there really are a ton of awesome collars to choose from. It's for a black lab girl and hopefully it'll fit for a few months (she's still growing). Wookie is a daycare girl (only dog gets lonely otherwise, right?) so we went with the side buckle model for easy on/off access.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is a really pretty collar!!! Glad that you all have liked them a lot!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

And the winner is... :biggrin:

Dragon - Navy-Asian Silk Dog Collars


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

We all need to post a pic. of our dogs in their designer collars!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> We all need to post a pic. of our dogs in their designer collars!


That's exactly what I was thinking of! I'm going down there this Thursday when I'm off work. I'll post a pic asap!! :tongue:


----------

